# Michigan group Idea tell me what you think



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

delete


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

Very ambitious. It's a great stress releasing sport to get people involved in. Keep us updated on how this group is coming along for you. 
:int


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

Well right now I am only in the planning stages, I wanted to see if there would be enough interest and enough people who would like to participate. If I got this thing up and running would you be willing to try it out, Cherry?

Thank you,
Andrea


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, I am in the downriver area, but would be willing to travel to a mid point if people were interested.


----------



## Kerbear (May 30, 2004)

I am interested!  I'm in Flint.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

..


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

delete


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I randomly take trips home to Michigan, and go through Ann Arbor/West Detroit on the way home. D-Town is 3 hours away from me now, so it might not be the best for regular meet-ups, but once and awhile I might be up for it.

Then again, I'm not sure I want to get beat up by a girl. j/k :b


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

I would be interested in trying it, once there are solid specifications. I understand you are in the research process of starting this program but this is something that would be a new experience for me and others.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

For thoes of you that are interested, what kinds of things would you like to see included in this group?


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Not interested in martial arts although my friend also has had a ton of success with it. 

Interested in the meetings.

I went to a meet up at Luckys yesterday with some guys. It was more of a social mixer than anything else. Great experience. Met a lot of new guys had a lot of fun.

Someone who runs this needs to be confident and able to open up to everyone who gets there no matter how shy and inhibited they are. Basically you need to be able to hold a conversation even when someone doesn't contribute too much back at the start. Understand that most people who come will be very inhibited. It's your job to make them comfortable. 

Have a gameplan for the meeting.

Will it be a seminar type where some people speak up about certain topics or more like a social mixer where you just meet people?

Find a good venue to hold it at. Somewhere where people can sit down have some fun. 

I would want a group that focuses on improving their lifestyle and overcoming sa rather than a support group that simply listens to peoples problems. Sharing is great but the focus should not be about how everything is okay and **** like that. It should be about getting better and attaining the lifestyle you want.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

I've been really busy with college, work, and clubinn but what's the status of this?
Is this going to happen?
I know next week I got some time off before I go to ann arbor so let me know what you guys want to do.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

not interested in martial arts but I would go to a meeting/support group of some sort. Sadly I'm about 500 miles away from the detroit area as of now (I go to college in the UP), but in the summer I am about 45 minutes away from there.


----------



## naomi (Oct 30, 2005)

I am in the mid michigan area. I northwest lansing near the area you were looking?


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

I know this thread is kind of old but I might be interested in something like this. I live about 40-45 minutes north of Detroit. For years I've been thinking about getting into martial arts and this idea sounds better than being in a room full of people who are going to think I'm weird for not talking to anybody. Just wondering if you've given up on this idea since it is pretty old.


----------

